

Ask HN: new Google Docs discussions: edited by a group, discussed by anybody? - mazsa

The single most disappointingly missing feature of the new Google Docs Discussions: edited exclusively by a group, discussed by anybody. Are there online, embeddable, free (like a beer:) replacements for it with this feature?
======
mazsa
Cf. [http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2011/03/introducing-
discussio...](http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2011/03/introducing-discussions-
in-google-docs.html)

